# Rocky Mountain Haunters Make The Paper



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Propmaster and others make one of the local papers
http://www.sltrib.com/athome/ci_10707188


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"he asked that his exact address not be published because he can barely handle the crowds as it is..."

LMAO- how smart is THAT!!?? Don't wanna have a $2,000 candy budget this year!
Great article! Congrats! 

d5


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

"I stay away from gore and chainsaws"

wuss.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Don of the Dead said:


> "I stay away from gore and chainsaws"
> 
> wuss.


hahahahahahaha!!!

Congratulations to him though for making the paper. I think it would be cool to be in the paper other than the blotter and obituaries.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Good for him and his friends! I'm only up to 1/10th of the garage year round right now- we have to share it with some other people, and one guy keeps his jeep in there.  Don't even have any good room to make props.


----------

